# Segel Two Goat Milking System



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a milking machine and I saw a website for a milking system that seems to be sort of between that of a machine milker and one of the hand milkers people use to milk into a quart size jar like the EZ milker. It milks two goats at a time, but has a hand crank/pump. The website is: http://www.segelmade.com/TwoGoatMilkingSystem.html. I'm curious if anyone has any comments of how they think it might work and how you think it might stack up compared to many of the other milkers out there, whether machine or hand pump. I guess I am worried about the suction a little. I know constant suction can be bad, but I wonder if that pump releases any suction between pumps or not. Hmm. Here's the link again:

http://www.segelmade.com/TwoGoatMilkingSystem.html


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't see any place where there is a pulsator in this system. The pulsator relives pressure momentarily. I've heard that continuous vacuum can hurt the long-term health of the teat; this is not to say that some use of continuous vacuum would necessarily be harmful in the short run. 

If you are using this short term, then I see no harm in it at all. If you are going to use it every day for the entire lactation period, well, I personally would start to wonder about it. Even does that are raising their own kids get some relief from continuous pressure. I've seen them kick kids off after only a few seconds. For me, personally, I prefer to have a pulsator.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

It doesn't have any inflations either, so I doubt it has any pulsation. A 2.5 gallon pail, isn't very much either; my does would overflow it in a morning milking.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I emailed Segel when I posted this question, and one of the guys promptly got back to me and told me that it uses a much lower level of vacuum than commercial milkers with a pulsator, and this makes it easier on the animal despite the constant vacuum. Just some food for thought. As far as long term damage, I guess I'll just have to look into it a bit further. There seem to be a lot of opinions on this....he may be be right, he may be wrong....that's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't look up the system, so forgive me, but why would you want this instead of a real machine or just stick to hand-milking? Perhaps it is cheaper than a Hoegger or Caprine Supply machine?

And Pronking Publius, we go by real name basis here so please fill in the data for name, breed of goat's you have and where you live.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Cindy, Don't get me wrong, I'd like a regular machine, but a new one costs between $1500-$1800 from what I gather, and I only have three little goats right now. This isn't a machine per se, and it's a little under $400. Bottom line is I'm looking for SOME kind of milker because I plan on having more goats soon, and because its more sanitary (no pieces of dirt and hair falling in the milk pail), but I'm trying to find something cheaper than $1500. Mike Perry at perrysmilkers sells rebuilt machines for half that price. I've never owned a milking machine, so I'm just looking at everything out there still. I thought someone might know better than me some of the ups and downs of this particular milker (the Segel) either in theory or practice. You should go to the site...kind of neat.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, and I'm usually posting over in thegoatspot.net, so I haven't filled all my info out yet for this forum, so thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Pronking Publius!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Matt, you should be able to build a machine for less. I bought a rebuilt Surge (with pump) for $650... If I had known how simple it was, I could have built it myself for maybe $300.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Verna, could you or have you made a thread explaining how you make your own machine? I have a Surge milking pot, and nothing more. But, I have tried to understand how the system even works.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

That may be the route that I will try Verna. There is one site that I found, http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm that talks about the main components of a milking machine, but it is not quite as detailed as I would like if I were to tackle it myself. I'm just going to have to do more research I guess if I'm going to try and put one together myself. Through experience I have found oftentimes when things LOOK easy, they aren't. I can foresee ordering all sorts of wrong sizes on things and components that don't match unless I find a really thorough build it yourself site. I'm sure it's easy, but I have never even SEEN portable milking machine, much less trying to build one. It sounds like one of those things once you HAVE one and see how simple it is you could do yourself in the future, or once you've gone through the process of figuring out all the parts once THEN its easy after that. I'm a pretty visual person. If anyone knows of any videos on how to build a machine, or other sites, that would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## Whirlwind Ranch (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes please That would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Emily, I haven't read through it all, but I did find another site that may be helpful. I'm still looking however for more sites to get a better grasp on all the components. Here it is: http://www.smallholderhollow.com/projects/diy-milking-machine/


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Matt, since you're just starting out, have you contacted anyone in your area who raises dairy goats? Missouri has a lot of dairy goat farms - the 2011 American Dairy Goat Association Membership Directory lists 218 regular ADGA members, one of the larger numbers of ADGA members located in any single state. Kansas, Oklahoma and Arkansas each also have over 100 ADGA members in them. There are two fairly large dairy goat associations that I know of in Missouri - Southwest Missouri DGA and Mo-Kan Dairy Goat Club. You should be able to find a goat farm or two that you could visit and see how the animals are milked. We host visitors several times each year who are interested in learning more about the workings of a dairy goat farm. Most dairy goat people are very open to mentoring newbies, and for me at least, I've always learned more by doing than by reading.

Regarding the Cotton Eyed Does page, that belongs to Christine Edwards, who used to be (may still be) a member of this forum. Her email address is on the Sales page of her website if you need to contact her with any specific questions about building your own milking machine.

Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris, cottoneyeddoes pretty sure it's a .com she is a moderator on here has the info on her website, not sure if it's in goatkeeping 101 though. A milking machine is one of those things that if you are mechanically inclined at all and use it once, you wouldn't be spending $1000+ for a machine. Vicki


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd point you to cottoneyeddoes' site; I found it AFTER we had purchased our milker off eBay.

All you need is a bucket, lid, pulsator (interpuls!), hoses (Home Depot is where we go), and shells and inflations (Parts Dept). Then the pump - that's where we got stuck, and why we bought instead of built. I'm piecing another one together for our mentors...we found a Surge bucket for $20, and I had replaced our shells and inflations with the clear ones. They just need to find a lid and pump (her husband is going to use an air compressor...I don't understand the mechanics, but he says it'll work) and new hoses, and they're good to go.

If you decide to build a balance tank (to hold pressure), it'll run about $100 if you have to buy the PVC. Not a necessity, but I like ours.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Verna, That is EXACTLY where I am being held up...the pump. I know its basically a surge bucket with all that entails, and then a pump....but I have no idea what kind of pump. Still looking into it. You'd think it would be easier to find out what kind of pump....I know the info. is out there, I just need to find it still.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Matt, it's nothing more than a vacuume pump that is at least 3CFM if you are going to milk only one goat at a time. Think air compressor that sucks rather than blows, and yes we used to retrofit them to do exactly that. You just need a regulator to regulate the pressure and a gauge to make sure you do not go over 12, which is best done on your balance tank, which is easiest to do on a PVC one you make yourself (so you can putt all your hoses on it also, and a clean out valve on the bottom. The small show ones, were actually liposuction machines, or whole shop dust collectors. Mine was nothing more than what is used in big commercial HVAC companies, course mine will easily milk 4 and up to 8 does at a time. No the small auto ones they sell will not work, they simply do not pull enough vacume. Vicki


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I called these folks and bought just a vacuum pump....

http://www.perrysmilkers.com/


----------



## Whirlwind Ranch (Aug 7, 2012)

Pronking Publius said:


> Emily, I haven't read through it all, but I did find another site that may be helpful. I'm still looking however for more sites to get a better grasp on all the components. Here it is: http://www.smallholderhollow.com/projects/diy-milking-machine/


Thanks Matt. Useful info.


----------



## Whirlwind Ranch (Aug 7, 2012)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Matt, it's nothing more than a vacuume pump that is at least 3CFM if you are going to milk only one goat at a time. Think air compressor that sucks rather than blows, and yes we used to retrofit them to do exactly that. You just need a regulator to regulate the pressure and a gauge to make sure you do not go over 12, which is best done on your balance tank, which is easiest to do on a PVC one you make yourself (so you can putt all your hoses on it also, and a clean out valve on the bottom. The small show ones, were actually liposuction machines, or whole shop dust collectors. Mine was nothing more than what is used in big commercial HVAC companies, course mine will easily milk 4 and up to 8 does at a time. No the small auto ones they sell will not work, they simply do not pull enough vacume. Vicki


Hmm...now maybe I can figure out how to put one together
Thanks Vicki!


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, we have the Segel Milker and have been using it for about a year. I have a doe with small teats and she was milking almost a gallon each milking and I didn't have money for a "real milker". It has been a hand and back saver. I use 10 pounds of pressure on her. I haven't noticed any damage so far on this one doe but I can't see in the udder. I really hope not to have to keep using it forever. On other does, at too high of pressure like over 10, we MAY have had some problems but we aren't possitive about it. We feel like that was the cause. In these two, we just use 8 pounds of pressure and so far it has been ok.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep your eye on ebay and craigslist and places like that. I came across a whole surger set-up for a good price. Pump, and all. You just have to take your time looking.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't waste your money on a machine without a pulsator. Save up your money and get the perry machine or even more and something like a capralite. I still regret the $200 I wasted on an Udderly-ez when I was getting started years ago. Udderly-ez does not take returns under any circumstances and is a useless ripoff. I don't know any thing about the one you are asking about but my opinion base on reading the above comments are it is a waste of money too.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Ziggy- Maybe you could resell your EZ milker to someone like a meat sheep producer, horse farm, alpaca farm, etc, you know, someone who doesn't have animals that they are regularly milking, but need the machine for collecting colostrum and things. Those animals tend to have tiny teats because milking is not important also. And then you would at least get some of your money back.  Try ebay, or list on craigslist, and/or in facebook groups.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Michelle, I've been keeping an eye out......and I JUST bought a complete surge bucket assembly for $250, which includes the shipping. Now I just have to find a PUMP, or try and rig my own somehow. The nice thing about the assembly I just bought is the seller said that he includes plans on making a pump with the assembly. Who knows if the plans are good or not, but it can't hurt to look at them. 

I was looking at Perry's milkers and have heard only good things, but he just discontinued the DP50, so now the cheapest full assembly (bucket X pump) he offers used is $850. Been looking around and even if I get a pump made specifically for milking, buying the assembly and pump separate and shopping around should save me maybe $100 or so over buying it from Perry, and even more than that if I figure out how to rig my own pump. Only downside is I've heard Perry has pretty good customer service, so if something goes wrong, now that I didn't but from him, I'll just have to figure it out myself. Well, on to the pump.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

...bought the bucket assembly on ebay I should say.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ziggy said:


> Don't waste your money on a machine without a pulsator. Save up your money and get the perry machine or even more and something like a capralite. I still regret the $200 I wasted on an Udderly-ez when I was getting started years ago. Udderly-ez does not take returns under any circumstances and is a useless ripoff. I don't know any thing about the one you are asking about but my opinion base on reading the above comments are it is a waste of money too.


I haven't regretted getting mine. . Don't think I ever will. There will come a day that I won't need it any more but don't think I will feel it was a waste of money. I do think the Ezmilker we bought a few years back came in handy at the time but now it sits in the drawer.


----------



## DairyLove (Nov 1, 2014)

I am just coming to the same question and really appreciate all the helpful info I'm finding here. Thanks to each one of you.


----------



## Sugarzip (Sep 16, 2016)

*Segel 2 goat milking system*

I know this is an older post. But I have one of these systems and love it. I have Saanens and milking in any barn I move the stands to is a blessing! Best investment I ever made. Never had an issue with any of the does.


----------



## navarrdv (Oct 3, 2016)

Try simple pulse around 500 for the basic pulsating machine


----------

